#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Spell For Harmony

## Belphebe

From Rose Ariadne


If you feel tension in your household,
among people that all care about
eachother... or even if you just want
to feel CLOSER to everyone you love,
this spell can bring peace and happiness
between everyone you love.

...and it works very quickly if you
follow these steps:

STEP 1: Take a small hair clipping from
every member of your family and/or
circle of friends. Make sure you
tell them that you'll be using their
hair for a special project that will
bring peace and happiness into their
heart.

STEP 2: Go outside and "look" for
a special leaf... it doesn't matter
what kind it is... you'll know it
when you see it. I recommend you
select a fallen leaf...

STEP 3: Combine all of the hair clippings,
and roll them into the leaf.

When you are rolling the leaf, make
sure you are rolling it TOWARDS you,
with the hair in the middle.

STEP 4: Fasten the leaf closed by
tying a piece of your own hair around
it.

STEP 5: Bury it under your favorite
tree, close to your home.

... now, sit back, relax, and feel
the peace and happiness waft into
your life, and the lives of everyone

----------


## ZeldaFitz

It is a good one.

----------

